# TV cabinet remake



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs here, since I didn't build the whole thing.

After searching around for TV cabinets, I got one for free after someone was closing up their garage sale. The carcass was in really good shape, so I decided to just build a new top, doors, and feet to give it a different look.

This is what I came up with. Used leftover hardwood flooring for the top, made new doors and inserted panels that I cut to mimic some traditional jali design, and shorter feet to bring the profile down.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, what a change! Looks good


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That definitely belongs in the showcase category! Looks great, and I really like the recycled aspect of it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Stream,
Quite a transformation. I had to laugh at the first pic. Where did you get that from, June Cleaver? Turned out very nice. Good job.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Stream,
> Quite a transformation. I had to laugh at the first pic. Where did you get that from, June Cleaver? Turned out very nice. Good job.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


Mike, did you ask that because she died yesterday? As it turns out, she did, at 90 years old, which makes your post incredibly coincidental. 

The cabinet transformation is great! I like the new design a lot. Well done.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work, very clever and creative. The "after" is very custom looking.












 





.
.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

Got to recycle pretty much all of it and I was glad I could use leftover flooring. Gave away the old top, and even found someone who wanted the old legs. I'll use the old doors for jigs and such.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job.

Red


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Streamwinner,
That is quite a transformation, great job :thumbsup:.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

ACP,
Yes I saw she passed away in the paper. No disrespect to her intended. I used to watch the show all the time when I was a kid.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> ACP,
> Yes I saw she passed away in the paper. No disrespect to her intended. I used to watch the show all the time when I was a kid.
> Mike Hawkins


I know that Mike, I didn't mean to imply that you were disrespecting her. I had just heard it on the radio when I was driving home and then saw your post and thought how I haven't heard boo about her in years and then today I see her name pop up twice. Life seems to be that way sometimes.


----------

